# 1974 ford 2000 steering control valve



## wguilbault (Nov 15, 2011)

Does anyone have a diagram of the power steering control valve that shows exactly where the plungers and check valvles go.service manual doesn't give enough detail.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Hope this may help some:
2000-SERIES 3 CYL TRACTOR (1/65-12/74)
choose: Front Axle and Steering...
then: 
03B02 Power Steering Gear, 2100, 2110, 2120, 2150, 3055, 3100, 3120, 3150, 3400, 4110, 4140, 4400 & 4410


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Compliments of ultradogMN

Have a look at the photo.
Set your block so the fitting is on your right side. That's the starboard side for you land lubbers. See the yellow pencil.
There are two types of plungers in the block.
I call them the special plungers and the plain plungers.
Notice the green pencil. That is the hole where the two special plungers and two balls go.
All the rest of the holes get two plain plungers with a spring in the middle.

Clarification from ultradogMN:

If you set the block onto the steering column just like it sits in the picture you could load it from the top.
On the 3 holes with the plain plungers you would load the bottom plunger, then a spring, then the second plunger.
The special plungers have 'horns' on one end.
So you would load that hole with the first plunger horns up, then the two balls, then the second plunger horns down. There is no spring in that hole.
One other thing I should mention; The spool in the center of the valve does have a top and a bottom. On the inside of the spool there is a slight groove machined on one end. That end goes up.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Regarding plumbing of your power steering system:

Your power steering valve has two connection ports for the PS cylinders on each side. An UPPER and a LOWER connection.

Your cylinders should have two connections facing up. An INSIDE and an OUTSIDE connection. 

The UPPER conn on the PS valve connects to the INSIDE conn of respective cylinders.

The LOWER conn on the PS valve connects to the OUTSIDE conn of respective cylinders. 

Use a 7/16" Flare Nut Wrench on these connectors (to avoid rounding off the nuts).

The tubes have DOUBLE FLARE Connections. Sometimes they develop cracks/leaks, and have to be re-done. Buy a kit and do these yourself, as a shop charges too much. Kits are about $40 

Hope this all makes sense to you. Let me know if you have problems.


----------

